# 2002 Offseason



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

<b>Roster Analysis:</b>
Steve Francis, Eddie Griffin, Yao Ming, and Cuttino will not be traded. They are the core of the team and will hopefully be here for their entire careers.

Kenny Thomas, Bostjan Nachbar, Moochie Norris, and Kelvin Cato are good role players and give us a solid depth depth.

Terence Morris, Oscar Torres, and Tito Maddox are out of the rotation but have potential and could be nice rotation guys.

Glen Rice and Maurice Taylor are untradable this offseason because of their contracts and because they missed most to all of last season. They'll probably both be starters this season because we want to raise their trade value and trade them in 2003.

Jason Collier is a 3rd string center with no potential and no chance of ever cracking the rotation.

We have one remaining roster spot and it'll probably go to a SG. This player will be signed to the minimum. My guess is Ishmail Ahmed a 25-year old, 6'6-6'7, 215lb Egyptian. He's been impressive in the summer league.

<b>Offseason Agenda:</b>
--Extend Francis' rookie contract. Max for 6 more years.

--Sign Yao Ming.

--Sign Bostjan Nachbar. (done)

--Extend Thomas' rookie contract. A 6-year extension starting at $3-4 million.

--Sign Tito Maddox.

--Find a player to fill our last roster spot.

--See if there are any takers on Rice or Taylor. (won't happen)


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I think you're overvaluing Mobley and undervaluing Nachbar.

Cutino does not deserve to be considered as a "core member of the future." He's a decent offensive player, but not much more. 

I also think that Nachbar absolutely has the potential to be much better than a role player, as you suggest he'll be.


----------



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Mobley averaged 23.8 pts, 45 FG%, 34 3P%, 87 FT%, 3.8 rebs, 2.0 asts, 1.6 stls, 0.5 blks, 2.5 TOs, and 2.5 PFs in 42.1 mins in 29 games after the All-Star break. He is a very good SG. 1 of the top 10 in the league. He'll only make $4.9 million next season and is signed through 2005 with a player option for 2006. He's improved every season he's been in the league. He's Francis' best friend. Trading him would be very stupid. He is defiantly part of the core of our team.

I think Nachbar can be very good too but I'm hesitant to say he's part of our core already. I think he will win the starting SF slot either this season or next but I don't know if he's a core player.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm not saying they should trade him (although I do think they should...), I'm just saying that he's not nearly as important to the future as the other three players you listed as core players.

Sure, he's a good scorer... I'll always remember that Charles Barkley quote a year or two back: "Mobley is instant-offense on both ends of the court," and to me, it's never looked like he's become a better defender.

And that's part of the reason I don't think he's that important. Francis obviously can score (along with do everything). Griffen will probably be a very good scorer as well, as will Ming. With 3 guys (and that's not counting Nacbhar at all, who could also be a very good scorer...) capable of scoring 20+ points, I think it'd be much more important to have a good defensive SG (or at least one that won't look to shoot as much), than a pure-scorer-but-not-much-else like Mobley.

Someone similar to what Doug Christie is to the Kings would be a better fit for the future of the team.


----------



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Mobley's defense looks like Bruce Bowen's or Doug Christie's compared to Francis'.

I agree that with Francis, Griffin, Ming, and Nachbar, Mobley is going to have to take a more reserved role in the offense. I would compare his future role to Kerry Kittles' role with the Nets. Mobley shoots 45 FG%, 40 3P%, and 80 FT%. He is a great shooter. Every member of our future starting 5 is capable of making the 3. That is lethal.

Mobley only averages 1.1 reb less and 1 ast less than an "all-around" player like Michael Finley. Is that the difference between an "all-around" player and a "pure shooter?"


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I think a major difference between Kittles and Mobley is that Kittles is a much better defender than Mobley is.

For a 4th or 5th option... a better defender (even if he's just 1/2 the player Mobley is offensively) would be a better choice, in my opinion.

And it's not stats that make the difference between a pure-scorer and an all-around player... stats are based on opportunity. Mobley is on a team without any good rebounders (or even passers for that matter). If Finely was on the Rockets, he would put up significantly better numbers. Finely is bigger, stronger, and a better defender, which is why I think he's a much better all-around player than Mobley is.


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

yall forgettin about Tierre Brown...........


----------

